# August Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Have you voted?


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

It was so difficult to vote I love all these pictures so much!!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Soooo hard to vote! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Great entries! This was such a great theme!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just voted!

Love all the great entries, this is a fun theme this month.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your Vote(s) for the August Photo Contest. 

Look through the entries and make your selections, you can vote for more than one entry. 

*Voting ends*: Monday, 08-31-2015 at 10:15 PM


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We have *26 *votes as of now.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

So difficult to choose just one, really great entries, well done everyone


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

36 Votes and counting. 

If you haven't voted yet, please look through the entries and make your selections. 
You can choose as many entries as you want. 

*Last day to vote is*: *Monday, 08-31-2015 at 10:15 PM*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

41 Votes in so far!

If you haven't voted yet, take a few minutes to look through all the Great entries and make your selection(s). You can vote for more than one entry. 

*Voting ends:* *Monday 8-31-2015 at 10:15 PM ET time.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

_*Still at 41 votes-*_

Please look through the great entries and make your selections. 
You can vote for more than one picture.
*
Voting ends*: *Monday, August 31st @ 10:15 PM ET time.*


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Let see if we can get up to *50* votes by Monday......


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Don't forget to vote, time is running out.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great entries, I've got my vote in, there's still time to get yours in too!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

49 Votes! Don't forget to get your vote in before you start your new week, poll closes tomorrow.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Any last votes? Poll closes later today.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

49 Votes in-

*The Poll closes today-Monday 08-31-2015 at 10:15 PM ET Time. *

If you haven't voted, look through the entries and make your selections. 

You can Vote for more than one picture.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Got my vote in...Ya'll best hurry before this closed.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Just a couple hours to go, did you vote yet?


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Congratulations to this months winner *Daisy123*!!! (PM sent)
Thanks to everyone who submitted photos for all of us to enjoy. Your special moments never fail to brighten someone's day.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Daisy123, great photo!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Daisy123-great picture.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Congratulations Daisy!


----------

